# Rebberg Depose meaning?



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I have a few very old (Maybe Rolex, maybe fake Rolex :hmmm9uh: ) movements, On a couple of them is Rebberg Depose, Does anyone know what it means please?

















I have a small drawer full of old movements that came from a really old jewellery store in Leeds, My brother was part of a gang that was refurbishing the place and brought them for me rather than dumping them!!

















By the way, I think it only says it on the bottom plate behind the dial on the ones that do have it.

Thanks for any help..

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi John

They are indeed genuine Rolex movements.

Rebberg movements were produced by the AEGLER family, principally for Rolex but supplied other quality brands.

The two companies have been closely linked since the early 1900's, in fact owning shares in each other's companies until the early 2000's (I think), when Rolex took full control of the movement making facility in Bienne.

Rolex, I believe, insisted their brand name should only be visible ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Despose just means Trade Mark, as @Karrusel quite rightly says, it means made by Rebberg and are genuine.

Rolex did only want the brand name on show so Aegler put Rolex on the wheels on early models to keep stock down rather than having it on the barrel bridge etc.

You have a good old mix of movements, I can see Tavannes, Gallet Electa, et al.

13 Ligne Rolex Rebberg movements go for good money even if they are not working.

I am glad you saved these movements from the landfill.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks gents- That was quite enlightening :thumbsup:

Regards, John


----------

